# wolud this boost growth



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

just curious, latley ive been doing 15% to 20% water changes every two to three days trying to keep a constant 5.0 ppm not letting it get past 10 ppm ,feeding twice a day,of course feeding nothing but the best food, would this boost there gowth more than the norm or would it still be a inch to two inches a month and would this work even if they got past the seven inch mark when they start growing a inch a year. would they still grow fast.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what ya got red bellys..? and yes lots of water changes always helps


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

cueball said:


> what ya got red bellys..? and yes lots of water changes always helps


1- red belly 7'' to 8'' inches
1-tern 8'' inches
4-caribe 5'' to 6'' inches
2-caribe 4'' almost 5'' these two growing real slow for some reason

8 total pygos 135g tank

even at my red belly and tern size they will still grow bigger quicker not an inch per year


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

tiran said:


> just curious, latley ive been doing 15% to 20% water changes every two to three days *trying to keep a constant 5.0 ppm not letting it get past 10 ppm* ,feeding twice a day,of course feeding nothing but the best food, would this boost there gowth more than the norm or would it still be a inch to two inches a month and would this work even if they got past the seven inch mark when they start growing a inch a year. would they still grow fast.


Keeping what between 5 and 10 ppm?


----------



## IVIorgan2 (Jul 19, 2006)

would assume Nitrates


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Nitrates bind to hemoglobin and render it unable to transport oxygen to the bodies cells. It would be a logical assumption that the less nitrates in the water the better since the fish will be getting more efficient oxygen transport and metabolism.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The increased new water will help growth; however, the fish are not going to keep packing on an additional 1" per month after they hit the 7" mark. From there, they have to put on twice as much weight per each additional 1" of lenght.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> The increased new water will help growth; however, the fish are not going to keep packing on an additional 1" per month after they hit the 7" mark. From there, they have to put on twice as much weight per each additional 1" of lenght.


Good post man. Never really thought of it like that but definitely makes sense.


----------

